

Woman Says She Spots Strangers on Smartphone Security App, No Intruder Found - swamp40
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/Shelter-in-Place-Ordered-in-Palo-Alto-After-Resident-Interrupts-Burglary--252122231.html

======
swamp40
>> _neither the woman nor police realized that her smartphone app showed a
recording of the intrusion, and that it wasn 't happening in real time._

I sense an app update in the near future...

